
What to Do When Your Heart Isn’t in Your Work Anymore - devy
https://hbr.org/2017/07/what-to-do-when-your-heart-isnt-in-your-work-anymore
======
twobyfour
The obsession of the tech industry with "passion" for work is bizarre to me.
Only a tiny percentage of humans have the chance to choose work they love.

MOST people, every day, are doing a job their heart isn't in. Do you think
anyone really has a passion for scrubbing toilets? Or delivering packages? Or
ringing up convenience store purchases?

If your heart isn't in your job, that doesn't mean there's something wrong
with you, and it doesn't mean you can't just fucking do your job. It doesn't
even mean you can't still do a great job of it!

